
The Talented Mr. Madoff  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/25/business/25bernie.html
======
CalmQuiet
Talented, yes. But as the forensic psychologist cited in NY Times articles
suggests, probably a psychopathic (aka sociopathic) personality: virtually
without remorse; quietly reveling in his serial "murder of wallets." There's
definitely a lesson here for all business and professional relationships:
about not mistaking a person's likability with trustworthiness. ...and not
letting subjective impressions or word of mouth consensus overrule basic
standards such as diversification of assets and "if it's too good to be
true..." skepticism.

A super sad story of a super-sized Ponzi marketer and the pain he can cause :(

~~~
pietro
The headline refers to the 1999 movie _The Talented Mr. Ripley_ about a young
psychopath who manages to fool everyone into believing he's the son of a
millionaire and eventually becomes a murderer.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0134119/>

~~~
fh
Oh, thanks for explaining. For a moment I got confused and thought it
referenced the 1955 novel that the movie is based on.

